# Hybrids-are you for or against?



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

After todays thread on Burms x Royals,it would be interesting to see how people feel on this FAST growing trend of inter breeding different species.
Do you agree with hybrids or not?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Wheres the poll?


I agree with hybrids as long as theres no harm/suffering to the animal


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

at the top of the page !?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

barrym said:


> at the top of the page !?


 
cheers i posted before ya put it on:lol2:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I voted no because I would never buy a hybrid. I do not have a problem with anyone that decides to interbreed their reps, but I would not buy the progency. I also think it is a shame that people feel the need to do this.

There are now a lot of dubious boas, corns, rats and kings out there whose breeding is not clear and I see no value in these animals to me.

It is also slowly moving into pituophis breeding which I find most upsetting, as these snakes are personal favourites of mine and good specimens are already harm to come by.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

I voted no as the way i see it is with all the different species out there already reptiles can cater for everyone in personal taste without muddying the gene pools.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im not really sure to be honest what my thoughts on it are, because in a way its playing god but uts the same with breeding different morphs in a way


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

I haven't voted because there's not 'certain species I don't mind' yeah maybe a bit hypocritical I know....No I didn't like the burm x royal, bit extreme for me.

I do have a hybrid ratsnake a grey x yellow or everglades, but I don't see that as _that_ bad lol.

It really does depend on how you term hybrid also, some people only agree on breeding same locale species, even it's the same species but different locale, that too maybe determined as a hybrid. 

You just know that out there somewhere in la la land, someone is trying to cross and corn and royal:lol2:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I dont see prob with breeding certain genes but not going over board and breeding 2 entirely different species and mixing cos then lose the great traits in 2 species. Certain hybrids is ok but there is a limit what is acceptable and what is a bit too much.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I think it's wrong because you can interbreed 2 species that need different temperatures, humidities, etc. and you get something that isn't either - so how do you know how to adequately care for? We can't use the rule of "simulate the natural environment" because these hybrids are not natural and have no natural statistics for us to use.

I always worry with hybrids whether we are getting the right environment for them - a wrong one might not kill them but it would affect them, and they can't speak out and say, it's too hot!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

look at some of the more succesful hybrids, creamsicles for one plus many people believe the ultra gene comes from grey rat introduced into the corn line plus theres vittikins too. 

It depends where you draw the line, some see creamsicles ok but not jungles


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

> There are now a lot of dubious boas, corns, rats and kings out there whose breeding is not clear and I see no value in these animals to me.


hitler said something similar about ppl who didnt have blonde hair and blue eyes. i wouldnt say hybrids have no value, i can understand ppl wanting to keep genes pure but i can also understand the fasination of 'i wonder what i would get'.. each to there own i say. if there wasnt a market for hybrids then ppl wouldnt produce them.


----------



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

call me dum but aint corns n rats related a bit like milks and kings? isnt that a bit like snake racism? or speiciesim? humans breed with any other humans, dogs etc


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Im voting no.
Even though i have vittikins dragons, but my beardy was bred with an old friends vittikins (not a rankins x Beardy), we did it as we both wanted young from our pets and now i have 3 more beautiful beardies (vitts) who im not going to breed. (though i am tempted to breed peanut since he's so pretty).lol


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

I voted no, mixing species is wrong and should not be promoted.


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

well as i have 26 eggs of hybrids and the eggs come from hybridising two hybrids ??? :lol2: ??? (and a second clutch on the way), AND a clutch from grey rat x corn in the incubator, i cant say i have a problem with it can i...,like jay said the ultra gene in corns is from grey x corn and then theres the creamsicles...
i wonder how many people who disagree have corn morphs produced by crossing in there collections???


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Hmmmm i wonder.Is hybridisation any different to say BCCxBCI or even common x Hogg Island boa?Surely these are hybrids as well? of sorts anyway


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

i am for hybrids...as long as the animal is healthy and the cross is made aware
i do find it a bit amusing that some are so against hybrids but happily show their creamisicle cornsnake or red tail cross.
id be pretty contradicting if i was against it myself having kept junglecorns,rat x corns and other hybrids...


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

hmmmm, i guess i was looking at it from a lizard point of view. o.0


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

using corn crosses etc as justification for it is a lame attempt to justify it, there may be many cross bred snakes out there, does it make it right? i do not think so and stand by no its not right!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I dont understand whats not right about it, if theres no harm to the animal, whats the problem?? I can understand some people not aesthetically liking certain hybrids but beyond that whats the problem

Same with things like injecting jellyfish dna into mice to produce the fluorescent effect, theres no harm to the mice but people are in up-roar about it

Honestly in the real world many of the fruit and veg, no matter how organic they are, are genetic hybrids, genetically modified or selective bred, same with the majority of dogs and cats and every meat on your plate etc etc

but as soon as genetics and hybridization is mentioned people freak out and say its science going mad and isn't natural, but most things aren't

Sorry rant over:lol2:


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

my point is that it is not right for us to choose to hybridize species as common as it is.

It wont be too long before there are not many pure specimens of anything left, too late then


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

robje29 said:


> my point is that it is not right for us to choose to hybridize species as common as it is.
> 
> It wont be too long before there are not many pure specimens of anything left, too late then


yeah, but most of the "pure" snakes in captivity are not pure anyway, theres a good chance of some inbreeding and selective breeding along many/most species lines, plus not everybody breeds hybrids anyway, most are pretty obvioius and with exeptions like the everglades and yellow rat for instance, this hybridization occurs naturally where populations cross to a point that many see them as the same snake now

I personally see it like dogs, theres not many people who keep true wolfs in their house and all species around the world derived from these wild dogs

Just my opinion


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

JAM3S said:


> hitler said something similar about ppl who didnt have blonde hair and blue eyes. i wouldnt say hybrids have no value, i can understand ppl wanting to keep genes pure but i can also understand the fasination of 'i wonder what i would get'.. each to there own i say. if there wasnt a market for hybrids then ppl wouldnt produce them.


Well funnily enough my nickname amongst a group of my friends is Nazi.. so I wont take offence at the Hitler reference :lol:
I do not think these animals are worthless, but they have no worth to me as I would never wish to own one, let alone pay good money for it.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

slitherin said:


> i wonder how many people who disagree have corn morphs produced by crossing in there collections???


Not me  A corn?! Ick, ick and more ick :lol2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i voted no. imo there is no need to hybridize - it isn't common occurance in the wild, unlike intergrades which does happen in the wild.
Corn x King = no
Corn x Emoryi = yes - although i don't particularly care for these either!

breeding for morphs (mostly!) involves only one species, so thats ok with me


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

PendleHog said:


> Not me  A corn?! Ick, ick and more ick :lol2:


is there something i missed with you and corns?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I just dont like them.. never really have.


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

you like hoggies though! :smile:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Of course!!


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

eeji said:


> i voted no. imo there is no need to hybridize - it isn't common occurance in the wild, unlike intergrades which does happen in the wild.
> Corn x King = no
> Corn x Emoryi = yes - although i don't particularly care for these either!
> 
> breeding for morphs (mostly!) involves only one species, so thats ok with me


Sorry but breeding for morphs very often involves hybridising species,as already discussed in this thread.eg: creamsicle corns,rat snakes have been bred into corn snakes for many different morphs.


----------



## royalnking (Mar 26, 2007)

personally don't have a problem with hybridising so long as the snakes are healthy and don't have complications that can lead to suffering. the burmxball hybrid did not appeal to me, though very interesting.

I tend to find when looking at snakes that the ones I really like and desire are the 'normals' and feel it would be a shame if these became very rare due to all the breeding for different morphs and hybidising.


----------



## bigking97 (Mar 13, 2007)

i think people do it to see, oh what would the snake look like if we......etc......which i dont really have a problem with as you can get some nice snakes combos done/morphs....except loosing the 'pure' breed of a species, like dogs we will all end up with mongeral snakes soon lol, bits and bobs of what ever, ...... if poeple want to still cross breed etc, there should either be a certificate with the pure breeds to keep that line going.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

i wouldnt say im for ar against them...neither...their just there.

Like morphs...you like some,you dislike others,

providing no snakes are harmed or long term medical problems witht he offspring i cannot see the problem whatsoever.

might not look natural to some...but do morphs?!


----------

